# New tax proposals for expats in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in New Zealand face a tougher tax regime as the country’s taxman has announced changes to strengthen investment tax on foreigners. Proposals in an Inland Revenue officials’ issues paper are set to bolster the taxation of highly leveraged investments made by foreigners, through changes to the thin capitalisation rules. The thin capitalisation rules are [...]

Click to read the full news article: New tax proposals for expats in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

